# First Time Disbudding Good or Do-Over



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

*12th First Time Disbudding Good or Do-Over -Update 14th, Doe's Sister ?Better?*

I watched several videos (Goat mentor, etc), read and re-read the Fias site and bought an X-30 to disbud. All before the kids were born. Then did it all again after they were born. So today I disbudded the firstborn of the doe twins we have. They are 9 days old today. The sister is smaller (from birth) and almost thought she might be polled, but today felt the tiniest of difference in her skull.

So the older doe, Garnet, was dis-budded today. I shaved her head (horn area), gave her Ow-eze, waited for the iron to heat up (at least 20 mins) and 30 mins for Ow-eze to 'kick in'. Watched a video or two and reviewed Fias...can you tell I was a first timer? So we bring the doe to the house and it took about 3 times on each side to get what looked like a cooper ring. Little doe yelling and scared to death (DD and I were so scared too). DD was concerned about the doe afterwards, the way she was breathing. I assured her it was just the doe being scared and yelling. Soon the doe's breathing was back to normal and she seemed herself again.

We take her back to mom and sister. After checking our chickens, maybe 15mins later, I check on the doe and see that there is clear fluid oozing out from the burned area. I took some photos, cause I felt y'all would have some experience with this.

This is a new iron, it was hot. It heated for at least 20 mins and I tested on a piece of wood first. I did not press down a lot, because my understanding was the weight of the iron would be enough pressure.

Looking forward to hearing what y'all think. :question:
I am a little afraid from reading other threads...that I will have a do-over.:GAAH:


Disbudding of Garnet by LaurieESW, on Flickr


9 day old Nubian Doe Disbudding by LaurieESW, on Flickr

Nubian Doe 9 days old disbudding by LaurieESW, on Flickr

Garnet Disbudding by LaurieESW, on Flickr

Garnet after disbudding by LaurieESW, on Flickr

*Adding the sister Doe Photos below (new post) --- Sister disbudding 2 days later (today) the 14th.*
*What do you think, better on this second disbudding for the sister?*


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Hmmm... Left side looks pretty good (her left), and I'm not sure about the right. If it was a buckling, I'd say definitely do it again. But with a doeling, it might be okay. I'm just not quite sure from the picture if the copper ring is going all the way around on the right horn bud. I think I'd probably do it again, if she were mine... It's a lot easier to do it again now and make sure than to deal with a scur later. Just my humble opinion...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought so too, left side real nice, not sure about right side. Is that Blu Kote on it or the Owe Ease?


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Tina and Nancy, thanks for looking. The Ow-Eze is an oral liquid I gave 30 mins before the procedure. It is for the pain/dis-comfort of the goat. 

The liquid is clear around the horn bud and nothing I added. Just reaction to the burning. I did not put anything on the area. I read where some do, some don't. I wish I had taken the photos right away. I was worried about the left side after I thought we were done. I thought there was a little area that wasn't quite completing the ring, so did give that area one last hit. And the ring on the right, looked like it was more complete. All before the clear liquid started oozing out. Is the clear liquid not just part of the scab or healing process? 

When they are re-done, is their a concern for infection or need for some treatment product on the area?


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Can/Should I do a second attempt now? Or wait? (If wait, how long)
In reading dis-budding information, an individual suggested a 9 week wait before the second attempt.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would redo it now (tomorrow) while you can still easily see the marks you made today. It was not done enough and most likely if left she will get scurs. Disbudding is hard to do without seeing it first you are doing great! Just do it more on each side. I do one side then the other and wait to let head cool if I have to do touchups.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup agree needs to be done again or you will have scurs. 

I'm on my phone or I would give you the direct link. But on my website www. Endofthelinefarm.com I have pictures and video of how to do it and I have had 0% scurs on all kids bucks included doing it that way. I've done standards fainters and minis.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

One thing I have read on here....don't remember who said it but have found it to be true. When you get done disbudding and turn them loose if they itch their horn...buds whatever its called you didn't do it long enough.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, I would re-do it too. If it is done properly she won't get an infection as you will burn everything and basically "kill" the area. Jessica is right too, if they itch it wasn't done long enough. Itching is a sign that they can feel it and if it is done properly they shouldn't feel it afterwards. The iron should burn it enough that it kills the nerves.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Sister doe's disbudding. What do you think? (if you want to view larger photos, you can click on them and go to flicker to see them in various sizes).


Diamond's Disbudding by LaurieESW, on Flickr


Diamond's Disbudding 2 by LaurieESW, on Flickr


Diamond's Left Side by LaurieESW, on Flickr


Diamond's Right Side by LaurieESW, on Flickr

So far no weeping/ooze on Diamond's.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job!^


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Those look good


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Just to update. I ended up with Diamond growing a scur. I do not have the does anymore or I would take an updated photo to show the results. On some triplets I also had scurs. On two of the does I did not do well on the goats left side (right if you are looking at the goat) and the third was just the opposite. The two on the left had the scurs get knocked off, but there is re-growth. The one that was on the right side seems to have a stronger horn and has never gotten knocked off. This fall/winter we are considering banding the scurs for removal. (as seen on a goat spot thread)


----------

